# Chance-- what do you think?



## MissColors (Jul 17, 2011)

I see no photo. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ligoleth (Sep 9, 2011)

Sorry, having issues uploading. ><
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ligoleth (Sep 9, 2011)

Sorry! Having trouble uploading. ><
_Posted via Mobile Device_
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ligoleth (Sep 9, 2011)

Picture one


----------



## ligoleth (Sep 9, 2011)

Picture two


----------



## ligoleth (Sep 9, 2011)

Picture three


----------



## ligoleth (Sep 9, 2011)

Picture four. He was quite interested in the sound of my phone.


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

Def not the worst looking horse out there, but, gimpy, top line is bad etc.. What is it you like about him?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ligoleth (Sep 9, 2011)

I like his personality, and his lightness under saddle. He listens great when he's calm, and you get his feet moving. My instructor also really likes him, too, hence his maybe status. 

If he is worked often, the shoulder gimp should go away. He's just been sitting for a while with minimal work, and I can definitely feel a difference when he gets exercise than if he's just sitting.


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

Were you ever able to get his "gimp" formally diagnosed? And is there a treatment plan in place?
If not, that would be my first step before really considering him as an option.


As someone who owns a horse with pre-exisiting "severe" medical issues (that went undiagnosed initially because I thought it would be "fine"), in the long run, getting a diagnoses+treatment plan now and possibly having to pass him up is going to hurt a whole HECK of a lot less now than it'll hurt in a few years when/if you discover (like I did) that what you had been doing actually harmed this horse you adore because you didn't know the protocol for what you were dealing with.
I know you adore this horse, and he deserves that, but I question whether he's the right guy for someone who wants to do more than just have a pasture pet. Nothing wrong with a pasture pet, my Lacey is a pasture pet right now, but it's important to have reasonable expectations and I'm not sure he'll hold up well/comfortably for anything more than pasture pet-ing it.

Of course, maybe it's something that's easily solved. That would be great and something that would be good to know!


I don't think he has terrible conformation. He does seem to have really high withers but some of that seems to be photo angle. His topline is also weak but that's a matter of work/muscle, I think. Otherwise he looks like a sturdy guy!
I can see why you love him, he has a really intelligent, kind, expression. I'm a sucker for grays and that last picture, well, there's a face you don't say "no" to!!


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

I just have to say, "what a sweet face he has". How tall is he? Breed? Is he a TB by any chance? Oh pardon the pun, :lol:


----------



## ligoleth (Sep 9, 2011)

He was worth 200 dollars, on his way to the meat market before he was paid for by his owners. The only vetting they had done on him was a coggins test, which I believe was positive? I have asked my lease owner that if I got a video of him moving if she could help see if it was something more serious. I asked for help because I don't have a video card for my phone, and I can't really do both at the same time. The answer was that my instructor knew for the fact that he just needs muscling. So I left it at that. But if I do get the opportunity to buy, I will have him vetted. 

The only time his gimp was near gone, was when he had some active work done in the spring. He got a couple weeks-to a month off, then bam. His leg was as rough as it was before. He really isn't ridden often/used often except when I get out there. He is a bit herd sour, spooky, but he's never unseated me/gone sprinting off. His herd sourness just distracts him and its not an "I'm going to act like a crazy horse because I'm away from my buddies ten feet away! Noooooooo!"

He is very smart. He knows how to untie himself, and "tests" things. He very much has this kiddy attitude of: I'm just going to act this way and see how you respond! Haha! I got my response, now I will be a good boy. : ) 

He has an old scar that opened up on us in the spring. I have pictures of that, too. But as far as I know, some zinc oxide and hosing will be the most it needs to prevent infection. It was suggested to use prep h to get rid of some of the proud flesh, but, that too was kind of waved away with an air of "do whatever you want!" Bleh. 

I work with the owners often, as they run the festival I go to. My instructor is their grandson, who runs the equestrian team I'm in. As far as I know, Chance does not have a work out schedule, or anything planned medically. But I'm trying not to put any money/severe planning into him to try and keep my hopes from being squished. Again.


----------



## ligoleth (Sep 9, 2011)

He is very sweet! He nods his head enthusiastically when you find a spot he really likes on his neck. He is a tennessee walking horse, however, I'm thinking he is a mix as a lady i spoke to about him thinks he could be. And he reminds me of my lease, who is a TB. He is I think maybe fifteen-sixteen hands? He is a little bit taller than my head to his withers.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

Coggins Positive ?? dont you mean Negative . I thought Coggins positive horses were euthed or kept at a quarantined farm. Not out and about at fairs or shows. Coggins positive horses cannot be moved off the property. 
What is with his pastern ? He could be TWH, many of them are tall. He looks cute. What is wrong with his shoulder ? arthritis ? old fx ? I dont think any hard work would benefit him. easy riding maybe.


----------



## ligoleth (Sep 9, 2011)

Oh, negative, yes. Sorry. I had the conversation about a month ago and she said he passed. 

The lump in front of his left leg is his scar. Its got a bunch of proud flesh (an old, poorly cared for injury that he came with). He wasn't cared for right initially, so the assumption is he favored due to the lack of/ poor care.


----------



## maisie (Oct 23, 2011)

Please don't buy him without having a vet (who has no connection to his owners or your trainer) examine him. If you don't have the money for a vet fee, you can't afford a horse. 

I don't want to be harsh, but even though he looks like a sweetie, you've mentioned 2 chronic injuries that could get worse. Like most of us, you don't have the experience to judge a prospect without experienced 3rd party advice. All of the advice you're getting now comes from his owners and their grandson - the same biased source basically. 

I don't like the fact that this horse hasn't seen a vet apparently since he was purchased. Horses need to be vaccinated every year at the least. Meat auction rescues need to be examined & vaccinated right away unless they come with health certificates.


----------



## ligoleth (Sep 9, 2011)

I don't like it much either that he wasn't vetted. I won't buy him if the vet says he has something that will cost thousands to fix. And honestly, I don't think their vet will come up because a boarder had a colic, and the funds were never transferred to the vet, leaving a fee to Chances owner. 

He probably needs some floating done, as I haven't a clue when he last had it done. And potentially corrective trimmings, at worse.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MissColors (Jul 17, 2011)

I vote yes. But for extra precaution I do vote yes for vet too
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Annanoel (Mar 29, 2011)

I say go for him! He's cute and looks pretty forgiving. His shape will get better with time, the right work load and food. He just needs some groceries too. I would definitley do a pre-purchase exam just to make sure. You can never be too careful.


----------



## ligoleth (Sep 9, 2011)

He used to be pretty skinny when we got him. But compared to that, he is kinda chubby. He is definitely forgiving, which is what I like about him. He used to be really unsure about people, and headshy, but he's gotten a lot better. 

The only tricky part is:
He needs work. But I don't want to work him just for someone else's benefit. And the other stipulation is that we need to see how we bond. I have no idea how to go about this without being taken advantage of/refused.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

